# Vendetta's August pictures



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope you all enjoy them. I thought this car was a cool looking and made the perfect background for showing off my girl.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't see Vendetta I only see a black car. LOL J/K They both look nice. Vendetta looks really nice though. Nice pics


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Vendetta is a beautiful girl!!! I love that black coat!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

maaaann.... that car needs a touch up after being seen with something so shiny and black  

great pics sharon thanks for posting!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Great pictures Sharon! I need to start doing month photos, not weekly... they're all starting to blend together especially without a different types of backrounds. Miss V. is growing up


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Great pics! Were you at a car show?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

You always have nice pics...love them!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

StaffyDaddy said:


> maaaann.... that car needs a touch up after being seen with something so shiny and black
> 
> great pics sharon thanks for posting!


Agree. Maybe you could leave the owner some turtle wax b/c Vendetta puts that car to shame.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DANGGG!!! I love your creativity!!! Im thinking about starting to do months-months for Maile...maybe for a personal calander for 2011...haha. Great job lady! They look amazing, as does V.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i always like seeing vendetta thanks for sharing


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! It really makes me want to get a new digital camera.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

as always mik, *standing applause* great pics! you have an eye...and of course dettie is beautiful as always with her perfect poses...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Great pics. what a little looker and a great dog too. lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww Thanks everyone you make me blush. Miss V is a great dog to work with. 

No this is a car that is for sale. I go past every monday on the way to flyball. It is actually along a four lane hiway. We had two people stop to watch us take her pictures last night. I thought it looked like a mobster car so I wanted that for her Aug pictures. I am going to put together a calander for 2010. Already have ideas for the rest of the year.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

She looks beautiful!

Awesome car!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great pics........and what a shine her coat got to it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes adorable as ever! I love how she looks off like she is thinking hard about something.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Damn shes a pretty dog. great pics Mikado!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holly she is watching these people that came and were watching us taking pictures of her. I put her is a sit stay and she wanted to go see them JUST BAD.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome I wish all my dogs would pose like that!!!!!!!!!!! She looks great!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have loved to have taken her flexi off but there is a four lane hiway about 100 yds from that car. I just didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

she is so photogenic like "I know i am beautiful just snap it so everyone else can know" lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the first one the best has a good feel to it.


----------

